# Claudia Schiffer - Chanel fashion show spring/summer 1994 x10



## brian69 (20 Nov. 2015)

​


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Maus68 (24 Nov. 2015)

Lang ists her wo ist die Zeit hin ? :thx: für die pics. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Visualizer (29 Nov. 2015)

Große. Danke


----------



## petri (29 Nov. 2015)

Immer noch schön!


----------



## king2805 (2 Dez. 2015)

danke für claudia


----------



## HBecker (3 Dez. 2015)

Dankeschöööön


----------



## Advantage (5 Dez. 2015)

hossa,die Schiffer,danke schön für die schönen Bilder
cya


----------



## Bowes (21 Dez. 2015)

*Vielen Dank für Claudia Schiffer.*


----------



## 1331Kai1331 (31 Dez. 2015)

Tolle Erinnerungen. Danke! Ist immer noch eine Klassefrau.


----------



## nylons45 (11 Feb. 2016)

claudia mmmmmmmm


----------



## DAVDAV (14 Feb. 2016)

I miss her on the red carpet


----------

